# for paph leucochilum fans



## Hien (May 13, 2017)

I am curious of some of the code tags on godefroyae and leucochilum plants , so l look them up on the internet.
Turns out they are breeding code from one of the slippertalk member in Thailand , if you love this species, you will enjoy looking at each code photo

This will start you at 1st page
http://www.misterpaphio.com/board/index.php?topic=4.0 :drool:

then go to the lower left corner of the page, clicking for the next page, and on and on


----------



## troy (May 13, 2017)

I got lost in the link.... so many different variations, thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## Hien (May 14, 2017)

troy said:


> I got lost in the link.... so many different variations, thanks for posting!!!!



you are welcome, I think the Thai and the Japanese really do a lot of exquisite breeding on leucochilum & godefroyae , many of their breeding lines could easily get FCC here .
I don't think the US breeders pay attention on these brachypetalum anymore, which is a pity , since these godefroyae/leucochilum have perfect pouch , heavy substance ,good blooming flower period, I actually detect a slight scent in their flowers, and the variation in spots/patterns are tremendous, one could just build a collection just from this species alone (unlike other paph species )


----------



## troy (May 14, 2017)

I got a bellatulum, japanese breeding, that grows a new growth and blooms every 4 months


----------



## chrismende (Aug 15, 2017)

These are wonderful plants. I agree that a very cool collection based only on these could be made. 
Thanks so much for posting that link, Hien!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow, that link just goes on and on...


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 16, 2017)

I just wish I could grow them well............


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2017)

I never followed the link before, I didn't look far but that 'Masterpiece' !!!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the link. Saved for future reference..


----------



## Hien (Aug 18, 2017)

you all are welcome ,
I may post this link somewhere else on Slippertalk already, but for convenience I post it here again , I am sure if we spend a little more time within the site , we may find even more stuff.

http://www.misterpaphio.com/board/index.php?topic=527.msg7405#msg7405

http://www.misterpaphio.com/board/index.php?topic=527.15


----------



## Hien (Aug 18, 2017)

paphioboy said:


> Thanks for the link. Saved for future reference..



I actually save all the individual pictures , not just the link , in case the website is not there in the future , I always have the information of these crosses and the parents... 
Lately, i saw some of the plants that I got in the US actually have some of the code tags with same number on these pages ( I assume they were imported from the Thai breeders by the sellers in the US, I am just thrilled to get them)


----------

